# Bring on the Classics



## BrotherBart (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok guys break out the cameras and let's see some of the "old iron" that is still out there getting it done. We have seen all of the pretty soapstone and enamel cuties here, heard all about cat this, EPA that. Let's see those puppies that were the latest thing in wood burning way back when and are still getting it done. 

I'll start:

Sierra T-4600 non-cat fireplace insert. Manufactured in 1985 in Harrisonburg, Virginia. Firebox, 4.2 cubic feet. Weight 604 pounds. There is almost as much stove inside the fireplace as outside of it. UL listed and tested by Warnack Hersey. Installed in August of 1985. Total cost of stove, tax and 54 mile delivery, $754.80 (always negotiate long and hard in an un-airconditioned stove store on a hundred degree day in August at closing time on Friday). Maintenance cost to date, $194.14 including having the new baffle made last year. Start up time from smokey to clear heat flume, ususally 35 to 45 minutes before the new liner. Can't wait to see how it will do now. Just re-gasketed, re-painted the original Honeyglow Brown and a new chimney liner installed to fool it into thinking that I am not shopping for a new insert.

It ain't a stove, it is part of the family. And now has a couple of little Jotul brothers.


----------



## Corie (Aug 31, 2006)

Holy crappola that thing is MONSTER!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 31, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Holy crappola that thing is MONSTER!



I hate to part with it so much I was thinking of seeing if I could contract with you for a custom built clean burn copy of it.


----------



## Corie (Aug 31, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........................................


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 31, 2006)

> let’s see some of the “old iron


 At fisrt I thought  I should post a picture of my peace maker The 18860's double 
barrell 10 gage Parker now that's some shooting iron. I dont have any old iron stoves but If I went to the recyler after I condemn a few I might be able to get a picture. Like you nothing brand new here Just getting buy with decent used stoves 

 I got another one given to me,  well after I take it out and install a newer non Cat Encore

 !988 Defiant Encore will be mine to re-do I even have the replacement plates to swap in for the cracked ones


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 31, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> > let’s see some of the “old iron
> 
> 
> At fisrt I thought  I should post a picture of my peace maker The 18860's double
> ...



When ya gonna blow off working in the rain and snow and pissing off builders and politicians Elk? Open that used stove store that ya know ya wanna have and be happy. And have a bunch of happy wood burning customers.


----------



## Harley (Aug 31, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Holy crappola that thing is MONSTER!



And this comment coming from the guy building the 10,000#  CORIE 1, with the 20 cubic yard ash pan???   :cheese:


----------



## Roospike (Aug 31, 2006)

Alright , I dug this old picture up of the wood stove we had in our house in Kansas . It was brown Enamel and the air flow controller was on the lower front . All this came with the house when we bought it and it stayed with the house when we moved 9 years later . The wood stove was in the back room of an add on room of a ranch style house . For the most part of the house to get 72° the back room with the stove had to get 95° It sucked as a house heater because of where it was , we might of burned under 2 cords a year in that stove. The key to any stove heating a house is placement .


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 31, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Holy crappola that thing is MONSTER!



Now ya know why I am thrilled to finally have a liner. Get a life sized picture of me 
hauling that dude out of the fireplace every year to clean the chimney. Pure pain. 
And tough on the hearth too. I use a full sized floor jack on 3/4 inch plywood to keep 
from going through the floor.

Not anymore.  :cheese:


----------



## Roospike (Sep 1, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought I seen a insert puller somewhere on the net one time .......... it had rails that were even with the front of the hearth and a pull jack that hooked to the end of the rails and to the front of the wood stove and pulled it right out . I also thought it was like $200-$300 for the puller , I'm sure you could build one for under $50. "heave-Ho" brother B .


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 1, 2006)

The guy that acted like he was cleaning my chimney the first year had one of those pullers. It was slick and I hunted for one to buy for years. Never found one so I resigned my self to walking stooped over for two weeks every year after lugging the thing out of the fireplace. Hopefully the only time it will come out of there now is when it is headed for the back yard to become the firebox for a meat smoker.


----------



## Mo Heat (Sep 1, 2006)

My installer had a really fancy (but really old) stove puller/installer. It was also a heavy-duty two wheeler with two extra wheels like an appliance dolly, only beefier. It had forks on it with a crank on the back-side to lift and lower. It even had brakes on it. Slick. Allowed him to single-handedly install stoves. I think it had an accessory that was like one of those old loading lock ramps with metal roller-skate wheels to get if over the hearth with ripping things to ugliness. He took the stove, pallet and all to the hearth, shoved it off the pallet and onto the rollers and into the hearth.

This guy even carried a fully assembled 8" x 22 foot Elmer's smooth SS liner with a big 6 or 8 foot section of super heavy-duty flex that went through the damper area attached (22 feet in all, but a serious weight to heft up a two story house on a class II ladder that was probably over its limit with him and the pipe). I feared for this guys life, but he pulled it off with zero assistance. When he was spearing it through the damper he had to make several trips up and down that ladder. I got tired just watching.


----------



## Harley (Sep 2, 2006)

OK... not sure it it qualifies as a classic as far as heating, but this one is in the same part of the room as the operating stove...  I picked this up in a lot of pieces and put it back together, but now... have to find a place in the kitchen, when I eventually get a new flue/chimney in the kitchen.


----------



## Harley (Sep 2, 2006)

and this is it a little bit closer up - sorry.... didn't get to clean up anything... still a lot of dust from the hearth work


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2006)

Sweet! Put up a pipe and light a fire in that sucker. It's biscuit and gravy time.


----------



## Harley (Sep 2, 2006)

LOL... ummmm... there's been a few days when I had thought about that....  but maybe not yet... don't want to be knocking out walls and piece together a stove pipe to fire it up.  Both Elk, and Block would probably not appreciate that.


----------



## suematteva (Sep 2, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Sweet! Put up a pipe and light a fire in that sucker. It's biscuit and gravy time.



Either that or Harleys Stove Shop and Gourmet, Block is the master of both taste and atmosphere, he be showing Martha a thing about living!


----------



## jabush (Sep 2, 2006)

OK...let's see if I did this right.

edit--ahhh...success.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2006)

jabush said:
			
		

> OK...let's see if I did this right.
> 
> edit--ahhh...success.



I bet that bad boy throws off some heat.


----------



## jabush (Sep 2, 2006)

It surely does.  I can't run it full out unless it's in the teens.  It'll take a 24" split, but I cut most of my stuff 18-20", and keep the splits small so the thing doesn't get away from me (heat wise).  It burns much cleaner (and not so hot) with smaller splits and more frequent reloads.  
Good thing I like fooling with the stove.


----------



## jabush (Sep 4, 2006)

Come on guys!!  There's got to be more "classics" out there.


----------

